# DICE i-VW-SAT and factory ipod adapter



## alexthefirst (Aug 22, 2002)

Just installed the <subj>. I have GTI'08, no navigation, but I do have a factory installed ipod adapter with connector in the armrest.
I picked "i-VW-SAT" option because:
- I don't listen SAT
- I wanted to retain factory ipod and CD changer.
- I want to listen & charge Iphone 3G, which was not fully supported by factory adapter and did not fit in the armrest box.
I was really surprised when discover that my factory ipod connectivity was lost after I have installed Dice. I don't see factory ipod adapter any more (used to be on CD key pushed twice).
Did I made something wrong? I was expected to loose SAT, but not ipod







Is there any retention cable to fix this?
Another issue with Dice - steering wheel controls do not change tracks, or albums, or artists. They only change presets, either in dice mode or ipod mode, and presets are useless with this adapter.
Any clue?


----------



## alexthefirst (Aug 22, 2002)

*Re: DICE i-VW-SAT and factory ipod adapter (alexthefirst)*

Adam, you don't answer such questions, do you? And Dice customer support also keeps silence...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: DICE i-VW-SAT and factory ipod adapter (alexthefirst)*

Hello,
With our i-VW-SAT integration kit, external devices (CD-changer, factory iPod, etc.) are disabled since the connections are going through some of the same inputs that our kit uses. The steering wheel controls should be able to change tracks within a preset when you hold it longer. The vehicle must be started for the steering wheel controls to function.


----------



## alexthefirst (Aug 22, 2002)

*Re: DICE i-VW-SAT and factory ipod adapter ([email protected])*

Thanks Adam,
Steering wheel controls issue resolved.
Speaking about factory ipod, can it be enabled by use of some splitter?
For example, this one:
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html
Not that I really miss it, but still would nice to have...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: DICE i-VW-SAT and factory ipod adapter (alexthefirst)*

That piece may work, but I'm not positive on which pins are used for the factory iPod kit. When you used to select the factory iPod kit, would it show up as an external CD-changer source? You can also try checking with Enfig if they would know that it requires extra splicing or not.


----------



## alexthefirst (Aug 22, 2002)

*Re: DICE i-VW-SAT and factory ipod adapter ([email protected])*

I've asked Enfig support, will see.


----------



## alexthefirst (Aug 22, 2002)

*Re: DICE i-VW-SAT and factory ipod adapter ([email protected])*

Allright, that cable splitter actually worked for me. Now I have Dice adapter on SAT button, factory ipod adapter and CD changer on CD button. Very happy! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Giebr (Dec 9, 2008)

Can anyone comment on this DICE i-VW-SAT interface performance? is it fast??. I have a new Jetta 09 with the big-radio-one-display line (Don't know which one is ), the same displayed on pag 28 of DICE SAT installation manual. 
I am concernd about performance when displaying song data or browsing Ipod info in SAT emulation mode. (I have read it is not fast enough). By the way, will this DICE SAT adapter work on direct ipod mode? Just in case data display does not work...
Thanks
GB


----------



## Steezie (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: DICE i-VW-SAT and factory ipod adapter (alexthefirst)*

How did you resolve the steering wheel issue, I have the same problem can't seem to get around it.


----------



## DunKeL GraU (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: DICE i-VW-SAT and factory ipod adapter (Giebr)*

I have the i-vw-sat module and have been having problems with it. When it worked it worked fine. But the first unit I had would freeze after a playlist was over and just display "attached". I would try to get to a different playlist but it would just freeze. I would press buttons to try to get it to do a different playlist or artsist but no response. I could disconnect the cable from the dice module and plug it back in and it would be fine for a while but then I would have the same problem. I called enfig who said they were having problems and to send it back and they would send me a newer version. I sent it back and got a newer version but I am having the same problems all over again. Maybe Dice could respond, because Im thinking about sending this back and going with a different adapter altogether.


----------

